# Is an Oscar Compatable with???



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I currently have a 125G tank. Current inhabitants: 8" Chocolate cichlid, 4" BJ Jack Dempsey, 5 - 3" Silver dollars. I am thinking of adding an Oscar. Will the oscar be compatable?


----------



## stevenm1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Should be ok, just keep up with your water changes ansd rotate decor around and keep lights off for a day when adding new fish.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like a workable mix. I would aqvoid adding an oscar any smaller than the Jack. BTW, what is a "BJ Jack Dempsey"?


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Should have been BG (Blue Gene) Jack Dempsey. It's a female I was breading with an EBJD (Electric Blue jack Dempsey). My EBJD died last week.

Tired of the whole breeding thing and have wanted an oscar for a while. So I figured what the heck. The Jack is very peaceful. So far???


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

My Oscar and Jack get along fine. Sometimes the Oscar wants her to move and she does, quickly. :lol: Other than that they pretty much ignore each other. Oscars and Choco's are noted to be great tank mates, lots of success stories with that.

My only concern would be the dollars. With 2 Large cichlids and a territorial medium sized cichlid, will there be enough 'space' for them to stay out of the way?


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Chocolates get as big as Oscars right? 12" Silver's will get up to 5 or 6' definetly keep up with water changes IMO you might be pushing the stocking level a tad


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I went ahead and added a 3" Oscar on December 31. As soon as he hit the water he swam right up next to the cholcoate, the largest fish in the tank at 8". 3 days later, he hasn't left the chocolates side. They swim together, they float together, they eat together. It's like they were long lost buddies. Kinda wierd actually. The Jack Dempsey could care less. Totally ignores them. Seems like all is well.

I filter at a flow rate of 700 GPH, with 2 Magnum 350 filters and bio wheels across the back. Typically do a 50% water change every 3-4 weeks. Been running great for about 4 years. When the Oscar get's bigger may have to increase the water changes.


----------



## monster (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually try and make my Oscars the largest fish in the tank. They've cohabitated well with almost every fish I've tried.


----------



## turbos73 (Oct 28, 2010)

becikeja said:


> I currently have a 125G tank. Current inhabitants: 8" Chocolate cichlid, 4" BJ Jack Dempsey, 5 - 3" Silver dollars. I am thinking of adding an Oscar. Will the oscar be compatable?


I have my tiger oscar with 6 silver dollars, frontosa, blue dolphin, severum, and an orange parrot. I know many people recommend not to mix continents, but my tanks-mates have been getting along well. Once in a while the parrot and oscar bump heads, but no big deal - it's short lived. I can say for sure that the severum and him been great from the start! They seem to almost want to mate.


----------

